# Honda Transmission Issues???



## Dave1 (Feb 25, 2017)

I read about these Honda transmission issues and a pin that breaks. Is this a common issue? I am trying to decide on a new Honda or go with a Husqvarna model. I have been told that the repairs to a Honda can be quite difficult and costly. Looking for some encouragement. The Honda would be 928 Track. The Husq would be a 327P Wheel.


Any info....


Tks Dave


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

The new Hondas hss928 the right transmission has been replaced with sprockets and chain . Better? Maybe. Faster and easier to work on. But the new machines apparently have clogging issues. I wouldn't buy a new hss until these issues have been resolved by Honda.
Hs928. I have been running them for 4 years One I bought new and one 8 years old. I have not broken a pin yet. I do have a spare axle just in case thou. 
What happens to these transmissions is they are not sealed. Water gets in and deteriorates the grease over time. Then the grease goes hard gears and parts rust. All puts extra strain on the parts. if not serviced regularly the bushing and bearings will fail and parts will be damaged and thus a costly repair. The owners manual says grease the tranny yearly but not too many do it, most don't open them up until they fail. Then your in for an expensive repair. If the transmission is taken apart and repacked Evey 2-3 years you won't have much problem repair cost will be bushings ,bearing maybe, gasket and your time. Not a complicated job but it's alot to take apart and reassemble. 1- 1 1/2 hrs to remove transmission 1hr +- clean up and repack tranny 1-1 1/2 hr to reassemble.
There is no maintenance free snowblowers. Each brand has its own unique quirks and issues. I wet thru a few brands before settling in to hondas. What is best for one is not always right for someone else.


----------



## Dave1 (Feb 25, 2017)

Thanks for the reply. I was really leaning towards the New HSS 928 ACTD until I started reading about the clogging. Here on the east coast of newfoundland you can end up with mostly the wet snow. Which is heavy to move and don't throw as far. Its a real treat to get the light fluffy stuff, but that don't happen often. If the clogging doesn't get addressed between now and the start of the next winter season ( could be November here on the East coast) I expect I will be passing the Honda up and picking up a Husqvarna ( 327P ). I have a couple of Craftsman blowers ( 28 yrs old and 30 yrs old both 10 HP ) which I am still using, but don't quite throw it as far as I would like. I would sure hope they address the clogging issue. With a price tag of about $5,000, that is not what you want. My old Craftsman can give you that....LOL


I have a question. In greasing the tranny does it have to be taken apart for that to be done. As per your quote above.


Tks
Dave


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

Dave1 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I was really leaning towards the New HSS 928 ACTD until I started reading about the clogging. Here on the east coast of newfoundland you can end up with mostly the wet snow. Which is heavy to move and don't throw as far. Its a real treat to get the light fluffy stuff, but that don't happen often. If the clogging doesn't get addressed between now and the start of the next winter season ( could be November here on the East coast) I expect I will be passing the Honda up and picking up a Husqvarna ( 327P ). I have a couple of Craftsman blowers ( 28 yrs old and 30 yrs old both 10 HP ) which I am still using, but don't quite throw it as far as I would like. I would sure hope they address the clogging issue. With a price tag of about $5,000, that is not what you want. My old Craftsman can give you that....LOL
> 
> 
> I have a question. In greasing the tranny does it have to be taken apart for that to be done. As per your quote above.
> ...


Yes it has to be taken apart. Clean out the old grease clean it up, check for bad parts and re pack. To me it is the weak point of these machines.


----------



## Jae0 (Jan 6, 2017)

Dave1 said:


> I read about these Honda transmission issues and a pin that breaks. Is this a common issue? I am trying to decide on a new Honda or go with a Husqvarna model. I have been told that the repairs to a Honda can be quite difficult and costly. Looking for some encouragement. The Honda would be 928 Track. The Husq would be a 327P Wheel.
> 
> 
> Any info....
> ...




You're in Canada, so if you have a Yamaha dealer close, I'd strongly recommend you give their machines a look if you're not satisfied with the HSS' by next season.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

Jae0 said:


> You're in Canada, so if you have a Yamaha dealer close, I'd strongly recommend you give their machines a look if you're not satisfied with the HSS' by next season.


I agree Yamaha may be your best bet at this time. You can use this link to see if there is a dealer near you. Yamaha Motor Canada :: Find a dealer
Yamaha parts can also be purchased from Boats.net: Outboard Motors, OEM Marine Parts, Boats for Sale


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

You should try to add an impeller kit to your older blowers, if distance is an issue. Most swear by them, and not at them !


----------



## Dave1 (Feb 25, 2017)

I did add the rubber pads to one of the machines. ( the 28 yr old one ) it did help, so I may do it it to the other one too. If I get a new blower I plan to keep one as a backup and dismantle the other one for parts.

Tks
Dave


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

Dave1 said:


> I did add the rubber pads to one of the machines. ( the 28 yr old one ) it did help, so I may do it it to the other one too. If I get a new blower I plan to keep one as a backup and dismantle the other one for parts.
> 
> Tks
> Dave


Grab the 330P and be done. They just work. No clogging, no transmission issues. 1K+ cheaper. Pull and go!!


----------



## GregNL (Jan 9, 2017)

If a Honda HSS928ACTD ($4,199) was on your list and you're worried about current flaws just get a Yamaha YS1028J for $3599 at Atlantic Recreation or your nearest dealer as there are several of them in the province. If you're leading towards Honda because it's a Honda, no doubt they're good machines, understand that Yamaha sold patents to Honda during the early/mid 90's with an agreement they would pull out of the North American market for a 10 year period. That time is now long up and Yamaha is back, at least in Canada. That's why many parts on Honda's were and still are identical to Yamaha, like control levers and assembly, hand grips, handles, etc. Machine designs have changed a bit since but essentially you're buying a "Yonda" at a higher price. The huge 220° rotating, Teflon lined chute with articulating defector is a big selling point to me as you can get the snow exactly where you want.

The Husq and top end Ariens would be other possible options at about $500-$1000 less. Between those 2 I'd buy a Husq due to the rugged plastic dash that won't break or rust, it's just a well designed feature packed machine. I hate the metal on metal on the Ariens and the sloppy feel of the controls.

Any reason you're not considering a tracked version of a Husq? I have no idea what the price is but I definitely love tracks on a snowblower, turns it into a tank, something the YS1028J already is. :icon_smile_big:


----------

